# What is this?



## 73saint (Jun 23, 2018)

If you look at the top slab, upper left corner.   There is a white patch in the meat, what could that be?  I dry cured for 14 days using diggingdog.  Is that anything that I should be concerned about?  It sure smells good.


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 23, 2018)

Same thing is on the bottom slab, upper right corner. If you reverse the bottom slab the two patches line up. It's a fat seam.


----------



## 73saint (Jun 23, 2018)

Ok, well I guess i feel kind of dumb now. But relieved.  Thanks!


----------



## tropics (Jun 23, 2018)

Ray has you covered on that
Richie


----------



## Ishi (Jun 23, 2018)

73saint said:


> View attachment 368238
> 
> If you look at the top slab, upper left corner.   There is a white patch in the meat, what could that be?  I dry cured for 14 days using diggingdog.  Is that anything that I should be concerned about?  It sure smells good.


Nice slabs!! I’ve been studying the diggingdog calculator. Did you use PP cure #1?


----------



## 73saint (Jun 23, 2018)

Ishi said:


> Nice slabs!! I’ve been studying the diggingdog calculator. Did you use PP cure #1?


Thanks, Ishi!  Yep!  I’ve got several different slabs being cured, smoked, resting, etc. all using cure # 1/calculator for measurements.  I’m planning to make a big thread of the entire process, once it’s all finished.  I’m varying my smoking by time and smoke used (corn cob is blowing me away with the color/but I’ve yet to taste post smoke). My last belly is a little more than a week into the cure, so the thread should be complete within another 8-10 days.


----------



## Ishi (Jun 23, 2018)

73saint said:


> Thanks, Ishi!  Yep!  I’ve got several different slabs being cured, smoked, resting, etc. all using cure # 1/calculator for measurements.  I’m planning to make a big thread of the entire process, once it’s all finished.  I’m varying my smoking by time and smoke used (corn cob is blowing me away with the color/but I’ve yet to taste post smoke). My last belly is a little more than a week into the cure, so the thread should be complete within another 8-10 days.


I’ll be waiting!


----------



## 73saint (Jun 23, 2018)

I just love the color that corn cob puts on the meat.  It’s beautiful.


----------



## tropics (Jun 23, 2018)

73saint said:


> View attachment 368254
> 
> I just love the color that corn cob puts on the meat.  It’s beautiful.


I'm with you on that beautiful 
Richie


----------



## ab canuck (Jun 23, 2018)

That is an amazing slab, I am drooling already, Way to go on that. Nice job and a big Like...


----------

